# Dynex Wireless Networking Utility



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

Some time ago, I purchased a Dynex Wireless USB Adapter. It worked, I had it installed and running, and connecting to my wireless router. After some time, I had my house re arranged to the point where I could use wired internet, so I didn't use the adapter and set it on a shelf.

It has come to the point where I need to be able to use the Wireless Adapter again, and I ran the software, and it does not detect the adapter.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do you see the Wireless Internet Connection from your computer?
Open Network Connections by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Network and Internet, clicking Network and Sharing Center, and then clicking Manage network connections. 

Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Do you see any *! or ?* symbols from Device Manager? Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

There is no wireless network utility, as the device's drivers are not installed.


----------

